# SHOW ME YOUR PK's!



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally love PK's, and would love to see some of your beutiful fish! sooo... who ever has one, post away!!! :-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

This boy was in a tank with other females. I believe they had several PK males in there, but the people are clueless about bettas. I found out later the tank hd comlumnarious, found out the hard way. But my boy survived and is doing quite well, he's begging for food right now since breakfast is late.

Tah dah!


----------



## hellofishy (Jul 10, 2011)

This is my new dragonscale... does PK mean plakat? I'm new to these acronyms lol.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I put these pictures up already but i just thought they'd look good on this thread.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's unfair to say, but my favorite boy ever- <3 And then Humphrey, my giant :3 I think plakats have so much more character than long-fins...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu ain't nothin' special. she ain't the prettiest, most colorful out there. but she's got amazing personality!


----------



## RoseBerry123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Heres my guy. :3


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

yes, PK does mean plakat, at least on this forum! and since I had so much trouble naming him, mine got stuck with the name "PK"


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was told she was a HMPK? She came from walmart. She jumped out of a cup that was floating in a tank and then jumped out of the tank


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My two current boys....


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Silverfang said:


> This boy was in a tank with other females. I believe they had several PK males in there, but the people are clueless about bettas. I found out later the tank hd comlumnarious, found out the hard way. But my boy survived and is doing quite well, he's begging for food right now since breakfast is late.
> 
> Tah dah!


aww I'm so glad he's better now! adorable little guy!



hellofishy said:


> This is my new dragonscale... does PK mean plakat? I'm new to these acronyms lol.





bettaboyshiva said:


> I put these pictures up already but i just thought they'd look good on this thread.





FuulieQ said:


> Robert!





PitGurl said:


> My two current boys....


:shock: soooo shiny!! I love dragons!!!




Betta Slave said:


> It's unfair to say, but my favorite boy ever- <3 And then Humphrey, my giant :3 I think plakats have so much more character than long-fins...


LOL everyone has that special betta ;-) both of your boys are AMAZING!




Luimeril said:


> Lulu ain't nothin' special. she ain't the prettiest, most colorful out there. but she's got amazing personality!


awww I think she's beautiful! all bettas are special!!




RoseBerry123 said:


> Heres my guy. :3


I love his coloring!!



Tikibirds said:


> I was told she was a HMPK? She came from walmart. She jumped out of a cup that was floating in a tank and then jumped out of the tank


she's so cute!! good job for rescuing her!!


----------



## hellofishy (Jul 10, 2011)

roseberry, your betta looks very much like my new dragonscale i just got. they are so cuttee :3


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

This is Moe


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

King Kamehameha my camera shy HMPH Dragon Mustard Gas (best picture I have ever taken of him, while he eludes me, 2 of my other boys next to him strike a pose..LOL)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

cuteee I <3 dragons!!!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

PENN










LOOMIS


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a mad love affair with HMPKs <3 here are some of mine, some gone, some current

Mike, RIP









Theo, a little blind guy, RIP









Sushi is forever missed









Puck turned solid blue


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Here's RJ (CMOH) post. He's actually bright red, white and blue but my flash made him look green. The lighting in my living room stinks right now so I couldn't get a shot of him. He's my "Special Forces" rock star.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aahh, if we're talking HMPKs, too, these are my two. i miss them terribly...









Chappy Belle. i got Chappy as a month old fry as a surprise gift, and raised her. it was so neat and fun, raising her up from a speck. it broke my heart, and i cried for hours when i found her dead..... she was just over a year old...









Theodore. Theo was partly blind. he could see, i think, shadows, but nothing else. it'd take him FOREVER, and staring REAL close to the glass, for him to flare at his reflection. he lived surprisingly peacefully in plain sight of my Delta, Ichi. no stress from either! he passed away before i moved..... from unknown causes.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay plakats!! <3 I've come to reaaaally like these guys, even tho I only have one lol. 
His name is Skyline  
Sorry his face is cut off, I'm too tired to go take more photos  He was advertised as a 'dragonfin' lol.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

AMAZING FISH EVERYBODY!!!



ALS1104 said:


> PENN
> 
> LOOMIS


cuteeee! I love the colors!!



cajunamy said:


> I have a mad love affair with HMPKs <3 here are some of mine, some gone, some current
> 
> Mike, RIP
> 
> ...


awww GREAT colors on all of them!!! so sorry for your losses 



flowerslegacy said:


> Here's RJ (CMOH) post. He's actually bright red, white and blue but my flash made him look green. The lighting in my living room stinks right now so I couldn't get a shot of him. He's my "Special Forces" rock star.


He's beautiful!! sooo shiny!!



Luimeril said:


> aahh, if we're talking HMPKs, too, these are my two. i miss them terribly...
> 
> Chappy Belle. i got Chappy as a month old fry as a surprise gift, and raised her. it was so neat and fun, raising her up from a speck. it broke my heart, and i cried for hours when i found her dead..... she was just over a year old...
> 
> Theodore. Theo was partly blind. he could see, i think, shadows, but nothing else. it'd take him FOREVER, and staring REAL close to the glass, for him to flare at his reflection. he lived surprisingly peacefully in plain sight of my Delta, Ichi. no stress from either! he passed away before i moved..... from unknown causes.


yup, any PK! 
Awww I'm so sorry for your losses  they were gorgeous!!



BeautifulBetta said:


> Yay plakats!! <3 I've come to reaaaally like these guys, even tho I only have one lol.
> His name is Skyline
> Sorry his face is cut off, I'm too tired to go take more photos  He was advertised as a 'dragonfin' lol.


Sooooo prettyy! :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. Chappy actually was a green-blue dragon at one point. lol she threw me a marble, and got rid of all her shiny scales.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Luimeril - I'm in love with Lulu!! What a beautiful girl! I have a male King named Thaddius and she looks just like him. Lulu is the bomb!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i gotta 2:
luna, she is healing:








and my HMPK, oceanist, he has the same diesease "popeye" but he haven't healed, but he is gorgeous:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww beutiful fish everyone!! betta lover- aw I hope your fish get better soon, they are so pretty!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here are my 3 dragonscale plakat boys!!! Well, erm... at least I think they are... eh oh well everyone loves betta photos anywayz! ^-^

yellow/blue bicolor "mustard gas" : Shiro
white-pink/pastel maroonish: Kyoshi
platinum/black/red: Jappi


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my little PK dragon girl, Pandora <333
She was in a tank full of male PKs and just couldn't leave her in there ... her fins had rot and she was extremely stressed. It's been nearly a week, she's improving every day.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Rochambeau, my half dragon PK. He's such a bully. 
View attachment 43920


View attachment 43919


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Chester <3
View attachment 43923
View attachment 43924


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*quietly steals Shiro*


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I want a PK so bad


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> This boy was in a tank with other females. I believe they had several PK males in there, but the people are clueless about bettas. I found out later the tank hd comlumnarious, found out the hard way. But my boy survived and is doing quite well, he's begging for food right now since breakfast is late.
> 
> Tah dah!


Ours could be related xD


My two new rescues...



















Pretty sure they'd qualify as mustard gas bi colors. All the brown scales are covered with iridescent peacock blue. The rays also shine this color. The fins are a semi transparent yellow to very pale orange.






Pitluvs said:


> Oh I want a PK so bad


This one is for you.



















I dare say that he is quite the looker.





Here is one I also purchased as a female but turned out to be one hell of a gentlemen! <3 Hermes!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

if you got your PK labeled as a female at pets unlimited... then definitely.

I might have a female as well, she's blue/red like your boy, just has an odd body shape. Got her from the same batch as my MG.

My LPS has a total of 3 HMPKs, two black beauties, one red boy, but they are 40 each


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

it did get them all labelled as females form Pets Unlimited. They were killing each other in the display tank. xD The only variety we get though are VTS, mainly males. Females dont come in often as is.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My old girl Madame No idea what she was doing in the second picture


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Naraku











Sesshoumaru


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Inuyasha woulda been closer than Sesshomaru


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I named him Sesshoumaru because Sesshoumaru's kimono has red details and edging, kinda like this Sesshoumaru's fins and stuff.

For Inuyasha, I'd need like a red betta with white fins for his hair... xD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought a HM blue/white female from Aquabid. "She" turned out to be a HMPK male. He has more blue now since he's a marble.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I wound up with a PK female today leaving Petco. She was in a terribly filthy cup with most of her fins missing/rotting. Her cup was labeled as a VT male. My first thought was that there was no way this fish with hardly any fins and stress stripes was a male VT, maybe a female just with bad fins. After looking at her closer when I got her home and in the tank I noticed her head shape, overall size and dorsal fin placement were different than my VT females. I'll have to post a pic soon. Maybe you guys can help me decipher the mystery.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Pks are the best ones!!
Here are my guys and ladies.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awesome PK's everyone!!!



Larsa said:


> Here are my 3 dragonscale plakat boys!!! Well, erm... at least I think they are... eh oh well everyone loves betta photos anywayz! ^-^
> 
> yellow/blue bicolor "mustard gas" : Shiro
> white-pink/pastel maroonish: Kyoshi
> platinum/black/red: Jappi


yeah I think they are all dragons- gorgeous fish!




fleetfish said:


> Here's my little PK dragon girl, Pandora <333
> She was in a tank full of male PKs and just couldn't leave her in there ... her fins had rot and she was extremely stressed. It's been nearly a week, she's improving every day.


awww poor thing! she is such a pretty color!!




LilyK said:


> Rochambeau, my half dragon PK. He's such a bully.


awww such a pretty turquoise! and so shiny!




emeraldsky said:


> Chester <3


awww I had a hamster named chester when I was 7... and another named chester II when I was 11 :lol:
such a pretty color, beautiful pattern on the tail!




PixelatedPaint said:


> My two new rescues...


aww they are so cute good job for rescuing them!




PixelatedPaint said:


> I dare say that he is quite the looker.


he is ;-)




PixelatedPaint said:


> Here is one I also purchased as a female but turned out to be one hell of a gentlemen! <3 Hermes!


he's adorable, I LOVE cambo's, hehe definately not female




Silverfang said:


> My LPS has a total of 3 HMPKs, two black beauties, one red boy, but they are 40 each


:shock: my PK boy from AB (should be here friday or saturday, WHOO!) cost less than that! (including shipping, obviously)




Sena Hansler said:


> My old girl Madame No idea what she was doing in the second picture


LOL thats is strange, she's a cutie!




Krys said:


> Naraku
> 
> Sesshoumaru


:shock: they are SO SHINY!! :shock: are they from AB?




tpocicat said:


> I bought a HM blue/white female from Aquabid. "She" turned out to be a HMPK male. He has more blue now since he's a marble.


I <3 marbles, thats sad that an AB seller would make that mistake :| gorgeous little guy!




gossipgirl1031 said:


> I think I wound up with a PK female today leaving Petco. She was in a terribly filthy cup with most of her fins missing/rotting. Her cup was labeled as a VT male. My first thought was that there was no way this fish with hardly any fins and stress stripes was a male VT, maybe a female just with bad fins. After looking at her closer when I got her home and in the tank I noticed her head shape, overall size and dorsal fin placement were different than my VT females. I'll have to post a pic soon. Maybe you guys can help me decipher the mystery.


aww poor thing  definitely post a pic!




trilobite said:


> Pks are the best ones!!
> Here are my guys and ladies.


:shock: woah, how many bettas do you own?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Hermes looks like a cambodian from afar,but when in front of you he looks lavender.He has turquoise iridescence in his rays.I think if a betta has iridescence that excludes them from being a cambodian?I'm not certainso let if you do!


I think he may be a marble seeing he has some dark red and blue speckling. So cute!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> This one is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeps! You got him!! <3 He is gorgeous, I can't wait to see him in person!

Our Pets Unlimited has lots of female VT (right now it's blue and red combodians) and lots of male VTs (mostly blue and red, some multi/red/mg) but lately there have been crowntails/dragon VT/double tails. Still no plakats. 

Thank You Pixel!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

No problem!He is going to a happy home where he will be loved and appreciated! Makes me happy!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> :shock: woah, how many bettas do you own?


Haha :lol: These are my past and present pks. I've only got 3 adults and a bunch of pk juvies at the moment though.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> No problem!He is going to a happy home where he will be loved and appreciated! Makes me happy!


And just to say, if for some reason he turns out to be female, I have plenty of space in the sorority lol Are we sure there's no eggspot?


Ohh and I see this posted, but males do get stress stripes too. My Hughie is a Male VT and he stripes up whenever I touch his water in his tank. He's such a worry wort.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't have PK's anymore. Tux(mt picture to the left) was my first PKdragon boy. he was all white when i got him but was half black/copper when he passed.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And just to say, if for some reason he turns out to be female, I have plenty of space in the sorority lol Are we sure there's no eggspot?
> 
> 
> Ohh and I see this posted, but males do get stress stripes too. My Hughie is a Male VT and he stripes up whenever I touch his water in his tank. He's such a worry wort.


Oh I am sure he is a juvi male.He flares with mega beard and he crosses his ventral fins as he flares.He acts JUST Like Hermes did.The stripes are consistent with both genders at this age. He's around an inch at the moment.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Being an inch, you won't be able to determine gender just yet. When he/she continues to grow, the fins should develop more, and you should see a larger display of territorial aggression, moreso than most females.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Watching him and having had females before, I am positive he is a male. The behavior doesnt match. He is more masculine than Hermes was.Very large beard, flaring stances and poses match with only male behavior. His bubble nesting abilities far surpass Hermes...and he isnt a small fry in that department. He also has a long body...more streamline his anal fin is very long as well as his ventral...he has newish growth on their tips so you cant see the entire length.

Sorry for hijacking I shall post a new pic of him!... xD




















This isnt his biggest flare either xD


this screams male to me.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


>


So small!!! Stressed out, must be a new find?! Although I cant tell its tail type by these pics, would love to see the little cutie flare!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

So the above is Maggie. She is the one I posted about yesterday that was a rescue. Trapped in a tiny cup with filthy brown water. She was labeled a male VT, but I'm 99% sure she's female. I think I saw her egg spot yesterday and today. Her fins are in terrible shape and I hope they grow back given time and the proper care. She's in a QT right now so that I can change her water frequently with the AQ salt added. Any guesses as to whether she is a PK or a VT? Her head is a funny shape and her body is long. I'm stumped. But, even if her fins never grow back right, I still love her and she may just be one of my special needs bettas who has problems swimming. Any other ideas about how to help her fins would also be appreciated. She's getting daily 100% water changes with premixed Jungle Start Right 10 drops and 1/2 teaspoon AQ salt to the gallon. Thanks all!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> Watching him and having had females before, I am positive he is a male. The behavior doesnt match. He is more masculine than Hermes was.Very large beard, flaring stances and poses match with only male behavior. His bubble nesting abilities far surpass Hermes...and he isnt a small fry in that department. He also has a long body...more streamline his anal fin is very long as well as his ventral...he has newish growth on their tips so you cant see the entire length.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking I shall post a new pic of him!... xD
> 
> ...


Handsome!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

daww  And her head is a weird shape o.o Reminds me of some bettas who later developed swimming problems (like you said). Might want to give her some plants, or ornaments to lower her stress  I think it is hard to tell if she is VT or PK, because of her fins being damaged...


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmmmm I usually dont use meds like that unless I know she has a serious issue. Good on you for the frequent water changes and AQ salt..dont go over 10 days though! Most times the fins grow back fast enough, especially on young ones. I'll go look for your thread.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> daww  And her head is a weird shape o.o Reminds me of some bettas who later developed swimming problems (like you said). Might want to give her some plants, or ornaments to lower her stress  I think it is hard to tell if she is VT or PK, because of her fins being damaged...


Thanks Sena! 

Yes, I had a different tank picked out for her yesterday, but when I got home and got it out of the box, it had a defective lid and so I had to put her in this crappy thing. The plants wouldn't fit. I'm going back today to exchange and get her properly set up. Thankfully she has a good appetite and swims (strangely-not because she's sick or at least I hope not, but because she doesn't really have any fins to swim with). She's very interested in watching me and will come to the front of the tank and follow my finger. Even if she's disfigured, she's still cute  I had a cat that was a severe abuse case and he was blind with tons of scars and a crooked tail from being broken in several spots. Everyone thought he was ugly, but I thought he was precious and loved him until the day I had to put him down. RIP-Giovanni.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> Hmmmm I usually dont use meds like that unless I know she has a serious issue. Good on you for the frequent water changes and AQ salt..dont go over 10 days though! Most times the fins grow back fast enough, especially on young ones. I'll go look for your thread.


Thanks PixelatedPaint! I'll keep it to no more than 10 days and hope she gets at least a little back. I didn't want to medicate her either since it could stress her more and she doesn't seem sick except for her damaged fins. Fin rot or tail biting? Or both?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She might develop a problem with her spine, or she might not... but either way you'll know how to care for her 

and probably fin rot, considering her conditions


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

they turn out so well! Because they know hate, they truly notice your love for them. Our first family dog when I was a child was on death row. He was sick and they were waiting for him to die.My dad was ill and told he wouldnt live the year so he adopted the dog to die with him.Comfortably.Well they both made it and our dog lived till he was 14 and even went so far as to denting a truck with his body as he charged at a ( now serving time) pedophile who tried to kidnap me. This is why I rescue. My daughter and I are currently saving bettas while she is young. We volunteer at the SPCA and we exercise greyhounds waiting for adoption.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> She might develop a problem with her spine, or she might not... but either way you'll know how to care for her
> 
> and probably fin rot, considering her conditions


She does seem to have a curved back. I was hoping it wasn't the beginning of SBD, now after hearing all this, I think she's just going to be special needs and that's okay with me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-applause the dog- =D 
-and you-

and SBD sometimes they have an S shaped body (so does bent spine) and bloating, and bouyancy problems


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> Thanks PixelatedPaint! I'll keep it to no more than 10 days and hope she gets at least a little back. I didn't want to medicate her either since it could stress her more and she doesn't seem sick except for her damaged fins. Fin rot or tail biting? Or both?


I would just do the AQ salt for a few days and watch. daily changes!Make sure you melt the salt in hot water to not leave salt granules in the water.It is probably fin rot...my past tail biters usual began doing so at a bit older age and when their fins got too long.

Shipping can really damage a betta. Fin rot and ich are most common...sometimes collumnaris. I think yours had a case of fin rot.Keep her water warm and keep up with the AQ salt and WCs.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> She does seem to have a curved back. I was hoping it wasn't the beginning of SBD, now after hearing all this, I think she's just going to be special needs and that's okay with me.



She doesnt look like she has SBD, most likely her spine. I second Sena with the adding of more decor when you can...so she can rest and feel safe. You dont want her kinking her spine due to darting from being surprised or being insecure. Although i would watch for other SBD problems.You never know and it is early to tell.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's why when I get my SBRP (betta rescue) up and running shipping will be limited o.o and fast


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> they turn out so well! Because they know hate, they truly notice your love for them. Our first family dog when I was a child was on death row. He was sick and they were waiting for him to die.My dad was ill and told he wouldnt live the year so he adopted the dog to die with him.Comfortably.Well they both made it and our dog lived till he was 14 and even went so far as to denting a truck with his body as he charged at a ( now serving time) pedophile who tried to kidnap me. This is why I rescue. My daughter and I are currently saving bettas while she is young. We volunteer at the SPCA and we exercise greyhounds waiting for adoption.


They really do! ALL of my animals are rescued. G eventually had to be put down due to an advanced case of toxoplasmosis that triggered severe seizures and I put him down the day they started. I had him a good 10 years. He was about 5 when I got him and the people at the Humane Society suggested putting him down when I brought him in to be checked (since he was so fearful and aggressive-I hate people that abuse animals). I refused since he was in decent shape and worked with him. My other cat, Jack (the one with Santa), I almost hit with my car as a kitten. I took him in and he has special needs too. Now I rescue bettas and hope to soon start volunteering at a Thoroughbred retired racehorse rescue that's not too far from me. Great job on volunteering & for getting your daughter involved! I'm trying to work with my 7 year old nephew on that with me since he's an animal lover too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Shiloh wants to be a PK does that count? :lol:
(darn tail biter) actually he was a very successful rescue. Beaten up by either baby cichlids (come on you dumb pet store associate!) or another betta. Shiloh Scarface, now happily by himself in a 20 gallon o_o


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

My daughter also has special needs.She has metabolic issues and I was told to abort her at 1 weeks gestation.Nearly died doing it but I refused and kept her until 41weeks. She has seizures almost every night...not epilepsy but due to other issues and she has motor issues. The animals help her as she helps them. She used to be afraid of everything...now animals are exempt.


The bettas are an important part of our routine...they keep her calm and busy as well. Her seizures have also diminished since we started rescues and volunteering. So instead of saying you're welcome. We say Thank you.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Shiloh wants to be a PK does that count? :lol:
> (darn tail biter) actually he was a very successful rescue. Beaten up by either baby cichlids (come on you dumb pet store associate!) or another betta. Shiloh Scarface, now happily by himself in a 20 gallon o_o


I know! and cichlids food shouldnt be fed to all the fish either!!! The Pets unlimited here feeds only cichlid flakes to Every single fish. I was wondering why they would die so quickly after every shipment came in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah :/ our store has "tropical flakes" for everyone. In that store, I have seen highly advanced mouth fungus (he was a goner), severe fin and body rot, dropsy tank (the WHOLE tank but my Nemphis), black hair algae tank, poisoned tank, clouded tank, fungus tank, ich tanks, white fluffy algae like stuff , incompatible fish that a betta is introduced to (cichlids, accidentally another betta who was hiding in the same tank, certain tetras, barbs....) That store, I will rescue the dire needs bettas (the manager gives me a discount)


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to you both! I've got a rescue set up too. I'm beginning to line up potential adopters that I know well and can educate on proper care. I've taken on several babies from Petco and I know I can't keep them all, but I have a good success rate at keeping them alive and growing. Some of these will go to new homes in a few months when they are older and stronger. 14 total. Some are my "lifers" (like Mags will be) that went through too much before I got them to be placed in another home. Anyone watch Pitbulls and Parolees on Animal Planet? I feel like Tia on that show, taking on the ones no one else wants. 

In the meantime, thanks for the help about Mags. Whether she is a PK or VT, time will tell and special needs or not, she'll be loved and well cared for. As long as she'll fight, I'll fight for her. So far no major signs of SBD (like bloating or floating sideways). I've got 3 gallons of premixed water for her that is kept at the "nursery/hospital" room temp. The hottest room in my house! The temps in the tanks run between 78-80 degrees. It's full right now with the 4 babies, 4 juvies and Mags. I'm going to head to the store in a bit and exchange her tank and buy her some more decor. Do you think she's still young and will grow a bit more?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I am doing the rescue program too 

And she is very very young. Good care, is the best way to get her to grow. My females, all were in yucky bowl things, uncared, unwanted. I got them, at an inch size each and within a week three of four grew like no tomorrow. Rose is stunted, sadly.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> My daughter also has special needs.She has metabolic issues and I was told to abort her at 1 weeks gestation.Nearly died doing it but I refused and kept her until 41weeks. She has seizures almost every night...not epilepsy but due to other issues and she has motor issues. The animals help her as she helps them. She used to be afraid of everything...now animals are exempt.
> 
> 
> The bettas are an important part of our routine...they keep her calm and busy as well. Her seizures have also diminished since we started rescues and volunteering. So instead of saying you're welcome. We say Thank you.


Wow-good for you! A child with special needs is tough. My youngest nephew (he's 3) has a rare genetic condition called Marshall syndrome and has significant speech problems due to an incomplete cleft palette, short stature, a large gap in his skull where the bones won't suture together and many other problems. He wasn't diagnosed with it until recently, but they saw things wrong on his ultrasounds and it's taken us 3 years to get a diagnosis. 

I'm happy to hear that your daughter is doing well. I hope the bettas help even more. I know they lower my blood pressure watching them swim around. And I like feeling like a made in difference in someone's life for the good. This is why I'm in school to be either an NP or a PA. Best of luck & continued success!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah I am doing the rescue program too
> 
> And she is very very young. Good care, is the best way to get her to grow. My females, all were in yucky bowl things, uncared, unwanted. I got them, at an inch size each and within a week three of four grew like no tomorrow. Rose is stunted, sadly.


She looks so much bigger than my other juvies! I may return her permanent tank too when I return the QT and get her a 3 or a 5 gallon instead of the 2 that she would have been going into when she heals. Unless you think too big of space would be too much for her given that she'll probably have problems with her spine.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll put her on the New Life Growth too.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Shiloh wants to be a PK does that count? :lol:
> (darn tail biter) actually he was a very successful rescue. Beaten up by either baby cichlids (come on you dumb pet store associate!) or another betta. Shiloh Scarface, now happily by himself in a 20 gallon o_o


Poor Shiloh being put in with cichlids! Good rescue! What is with all these pet stores? The employees should be better trained and the companies should quit cheaping out and take care of the animals in their care.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I was going to adopt ut Shiloh until he began tail biting. So now I keep him.
and a bigger tank is fine, as long as you keep the water level lower, then add a bit each day. see what she can take ad give her lots to rest on


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I always quiz any potential adoption homes. I sort of screen them.AS to what a betta should have, water care and the like, also what they have to house them in. Ofcourse they never know that I will quiz them, to ensure no googling it is also done by phone. Unless I know them to be good betta owners then they get intensely quizzed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

true lol. All the adopters I got, had 3-20 gallons at home o.o One man, took 2 bettas, one for a 10 and another for the 20, both cycled and sitting without fishies. Another lady, had I think 5 gallons, and the other also had 5 gallons. My friend had 10 gallons  All had heaters too!! which for me, the size of tank doesn't matter as long as it can be heated safely to a betta's liking :lol:


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I also quiz for betta tank mates...a lot have started to put bettas in community tanks, I am one as well, and I check to see if they do research before buying. The last person I want to adopt one of my rescues is a spontaneous buyer. I've even gone as far as having them send pics of the set ups. xD Because I do not charge for them most will humor me and send. They are guaranteed healthy as well. xDno stress!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

same  I won't send out sick bettas, "with exception of chronic issues such as cancer, tumors, or other illnesses, as long as the rescue provides all illness history, and the adopter is willing and able to aid the fish in their life span"  That way they KNOW the betta has a tumor, they KNOW the betta has a bent spine and needs shallow water....


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

yes, but i have a soft spot for those so I seldom adopt out.xD


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too! I have yet to actually adopt any of mine out, since more than likely it'll be the babies & the juvies first. They need to get older & stronger. I'm only willing to adopt to people I know so far...and I would do a home check. I would need to make sure they are educated and that I am comfortable with the set up and any other pets. 

I just got home from all my errands and exchanged Mag's tank along with getting her some more decor and a little leaf that suctions to the tank wall so that she could rest on it. I have no idea if she'll like it or even use it, but it was only $3, so may as well. Now off to perform water changes and do the babies' afternoon meal.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

oh goody goody. Take some pics of her in her new home ok?


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

She is in her new temporary home (at least for the next 10 days while I have to do daily water changes and really monitor temp). Mags seems to like it and has been checking out the little "hammock". If after her AQ treatment is done and she's doing well, she'll get moved to the 2 gallon hex. It's a little tall, so we'll have to see how she does swimming in there. I just finished cleaning 6 tanks (another reason why we are keeping tank size a little small right now-time consuming). I'll try and get a pic of her when her stripes go down a bit. It's not the best tank or her permanent home, but hopefully it will work for now and be a good QT later on.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

That's so awesome you do rescues. If I rescued all the fish who needed it here in town I'd be broke and go mad before they all got homes


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my HMPK, Data. I love him to bits.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

oh my how gorgeous! ouh lala!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Here are some pictures of my HMPK, Data. I love him to bits.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

She looks pretty happy!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Maggie's new QT. Definitely not where she will stay, but better than before and I can do her water changes w/the AQ everyday. She seems to like the little leaf hammock. Maybe she can rest her bad back?


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> She looks pretty happy!


Thanks-I hope so! I would have liked to have gotten her a little cave, but I didn't want to overcrowd the tank.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

if you have IAL you should try some. Itll speedup her healing. I usually stack rocks to make caves xD.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> if you have IAL you should try some. Itll speedup her healing. I usually stack rocks to make caves xD.


I feel silly asking, but what is IAL? I'd be happy to get that for her. And I love the rocks idea-hadn't thought of that & I bet she'd like that-thanks


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Indian almond leaves. you rinse them and set them in the tank water. it has anti bacterial and anti fungal properties. I use it in all my tanks.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to know! I've never heard of them before. What a great idea! I imagine they are available online? I can use gloves when handling them since I'm allergic to virtually every kind of nut.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

itsnot an almond tree...its called that....its actually a fruit tree which is quite bitter but its seed is a sub for almonds in that part of the world.

http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc i get mine from her the best ive ever gotten. I've tried many places. <3 it!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to know-thanks! I'll try and order some for her tonight. She needs all the help she can get.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Indian almond leaves also known as catippa I believe (spelt wrong?)

Anyways, do her fins have a pink tinge to them, or was that from the camera? o.o Being in those conditions, she could get some infections - but maybe not  pretty fishies


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Done! They'll take awhile to get here, since they come from overseas, but her fins definitely won't heal overnight. And since I do a lot of rescues, they'll be good to have on hand for the future. Do you leave yours' in the tank or just in the pretreated water? The bettas don't try to eat them, do they?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I leave mine in the tank. they make awesome hiding spots, resting spots... they don't really try eating the leaves, they might peck at the unseen water creatures that are delicious to them :lol:


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

They do have a bit of pink/purple to them from what I can tell of what's left of them. I worry that she could have a secondary infection, but so far she's eating good and swimming as well as she can. I'm doing the 100% water changes with the AQ salt. We're on Day 2 of that. I'll be relieved if/when I see any new growth. That should mean (hopefully) no infection.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's good-she likes her little hammock, so I bet she's like to hide with those too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If they get any worse, more like streaks than tinge of color... it could be septicemia. But, don't want to jump to conclusions  just keep a good eye on your little girl!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I took a good look at her this morning and that seems to be a little bit of her coloring coming out. Still eating good and swimming in her interesting little way around the tank. She's so curious and always coming up to look at me when I look at her-so cute! I'm still holding my breath because she is far from being out of the woods. Hopefully she stays healthy and happy & I get to see some new growth. I know that can take some time in a case this severe.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is good! And yes, it will take time and patience  Trust me, soon enough she'll be attacking you for food :lol: most girlies I've heard of on this site jump frantically for the food giver :lol:


----------



## o0 BuBbLeS 0o (Dec 22, 2011)

My new boy, Lake.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

here my little brother fish


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

peaches3221 said:


> :shock: they are SO SHINY!! :shock: are they from AB?



Petsmart. x3


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

gossipgirl1031 said:


>


That there, seems to be a male plakat... -looks thoughtful and rubs chin-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Krys said:


> That there, seems to be a male plakat... -looks thoughtful and rubs chin-


Only way I see it, is the ventral fins, are longer o.o


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Sena Hansler said:


> Only way I see it, is the ventral fins, are longer o.o


That's one way.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Why didn't I find this thread earlier?

Here are my two:

Red Dragon:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...y Fish/?action=view&current=jaysbettas004.jpg

"Blue Dragon":
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...y Fish/?action=view&current=jaysbettas007.jpg


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

She does have an ovipositor and I saw what appeared to be an egg for the last 2 days, but who knows in the severe state of neglect I found her in 3 days ago. I guess it will be a surprise when/if fins grow back and in what state.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

egg-sack? or egg...?


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hard to tell-looked like an egg, but her belly isn't as full as my other females when they have an egg protruding, so it could have been an egg sack. And good news-this morning I saw the smallest amount of clear fin growth on both her dorsal and ventral fins!! Grow fins grow!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Plakats have always been a bit of a pain when they are younger (to tell genders)!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I got a pretty plakat today. I'd been eyeing him for at least a week.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

He is handsome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 44562


View attachment 44563


View attachment 44564


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The first 2 are Little Dude and the last one is Dijon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have always loved the colors on Dijon! They are beautiful. Does Little Dude have a little yellow on him or is he a pure white dragon.

I have noticed that a lot of white dragons do have a very light yellow tint to them.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful! It's interesting for me to go back and see the first pics of Mags in here. Her fins haven't grown back very much at all and she seems to be missing some of her pectoral fins now. She couldn't possibly be eating them, could she? She has no tank mates or sharp edges anywhere in the tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> Her fins haven't grown back very much at all and she seems to be missing some of her pectoral fins now. She couldn't possibly be eating them, could she? She has no tank mates or sharp edges anywhere in the tank.


I think that is highly unlikely. If there is as you say no sharp edges anywhere or anywhere that she could have gotten hurt, then I would say to check for FinRot or just watch her closely, but I don't think that bettas could reach their pectoral fins. (Unless they are "Big Eared" or "Dumbo Eared")

Ex:



















As you can see in the pictures the "dumbo" gene is just a gene that extends the pectorals and makes them larger.

These pictures are owned by Bettawolf19. I hope they dont mind me using them.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Everyone's bettas are gorgeous!
Here's my new guy, Mr. Tinsel. He is SOSOSO shiny!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! That's one kind I have't seen before-awesome! I rescued her over 2 weeks ago with SEVERE fin rot and we've already done the AQ salt treatment for 10 days. She swims a little funny, but it doesn't seem to bother her much. She never rubs against anything in the tank and nothing sharp. I hope she regrows some of her fins. Thanks for the feedback and sharing the photos!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@SummerOj: Wow he is really pretty and IMO the Asymmetric plakats or Halfmoon Plakats are my favorite. The dragon scaling also makes it all the more better

Could you get a flaring picture of him and maybe one without flash as well?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is my Purple Salamander Butterfly HMPK Mr. Plum!!










There are more pictures in my album for anyone who is interested!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my Purple Salamander Butterfly HMPK Mr. Plum!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha he could be practically the twin to my Hermey 
first pic **

second is Hiroki

third is Xcalibur


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

i JUST got Hermey and he was super clamped from petco, I'll have him looking much better soon now that hes in a big 2 gal with live plants and clean water


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw your thread about Hermey and I thought that aswell!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

They're both gorgeous! The only thing is now my boy was at petco for like over a month before I bought him, and his fins went from gorgeous to clamped and melting.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

That's too bad... But, just give him some time and some TLC. He will be as good as new!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> @SummerOj: Wow he is really pretty and IMO the Asymmetric plakats or Halfmoon Plakats are my favorite. The dragon scaling also makes it all the more better
> 
> Could you get a flaring picture of him and maybe one without flash as well?


Yup, I will try to get one later today.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool


----------



## reuszepa (Jun 14, 2011)

Got this guy from Petsmart. Posted a new thread for him, but I just saw this one. Thought he was well worth the $8.99


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

O_O that is all you paid??!!


----------



## reuszepa (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup! I've been looking at Bettas for months, and just got lucky with a brand new shipment. I almost bought an imbellis from aquabid, but I'm glad I waited. There was another there that was very similar that I wish I would have rescued. I won't make that mistake again.


----------

